# H-k ?



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

Hi Folks

wrote to H-K CS a few WEEKS ago and per usual I get no response. I Love their guns but hate being ignored and had a simple ? too

I was fortunate to get a Expert in 9mm recently. I wanted to buy more magazines. They do not offer "expert" magazines. I am thinking USP full sized magazines would fit my expert? doe s anyone know for sure if this is true?

thanks

Rob


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

They do offer Expert magazines. Full size USP mags will work if you take off the jet funnel and replace the part in the butt of the grip .

https://us.hkwebshop.com/HKWebShop/show/byItemID/10117//371///////////true

https://us.hkwebshop.com/HKWebShop/show/byItemID/10117//372///////////true

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

believe it or not H+K actually emaile d me back an answer. I have to use USP full sized 9mm magazines because in CT we must use 10 round magazine only

thanks for the reply VAMarine


----------



## VAMarine (Dec 25, 2008)

What do you plan on using the gun for?

Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


----------



## boatdoc173 (Mar 15, 2014)

VAMarine said:


> What do you plan on using the gun for?
> 
> Sent from my SM-G920R4 using Tapatalk


it is a great range gun--so accurate(you would expect less from an H+K?) make s me look good . I have shot MANY ragged holes so far in 3 sessions(300 rounds total--5 rounds at a time) 21-30 feet. it is going to the range tomorrow too


----------

